# Trans Germany 2010



## jjules (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi mädelz,
10000Hm, 300km, von der zugspitze zum
bodensee in vier Tagen!
Ist noch jemand so verrückt??
Lg


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Dezember 2009)

...uuupps- nein .. ich nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiffyI (18. Dezember 2009)

Aber ja! Ich freu mich drauf!
Ist ja auch quasi ein Muss, wenn man fast an der eigenen Haustüre vorbeifährt!


----------



## jjules (19. Dezember 2009)

Sehr cool! Such nämlich noch Mitstreiter! (&Tipps &Kondition &... &...)
Hast du sowas schon mal gemacht? Also ein Etappenrennen?

Lg


----------



## TiffyI (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin letztes Jahr z.B. BIKE Transalp im Mixed Team gefahren. 
Kannst Dich gerne mal melden, wenn Du Tipps brauchst: [email protected]

Fands ne super Sache und bin schon ganz heiß - freue mich auf 2010!


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Dezember 2009)

Würde ich auch gern machen - allerdings nicht als Rennen. In meinem Alter...


----------



## TiffyI (20. Dezember 2009)

Trans Germany kannst Du auch ganz ohne Renncharakter haben:
http://www.trailgaemsen.de/programm/transalpvorb/

Viele Grüße,
...die Trailgämse;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Dezember 2009)

Klingt gut...


----------



## contesssa (20. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch nicht für die Rennerei zu haben, würde die Sache aber sehr gern individuell fahren. Kann man irgendwo die Streckenführung runterladen?
Oben erwähntes Angebot passt terminlich leider nicht.


----------

